# Chi icons



## Quill

Dunno if this is in the right place - sorry if it's not! 

Just wanted to share a little icon I drew last night. And if anyone wants one in their own chi's colours/markings, you need only ask (the lines are saved separately so I can recolour)!


----------



## miuccias

hi I am sorry but I don't see the pic, is it just me?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

I see it! It's great! I have a white chi and a red one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey

Aww it's lovely! I love the little curl on her head  

I'd love one of Honey! Honey coloured with a white go faster stripe down her head  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom

Your work is fantastic!! I would love an avatar of Lulu like yours if you don't mind me copying you since you offered just whenever you get the chance--no hurry!!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

You're going to regret saying that! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Chloe*

very cute


----------



## Lisa T

They are great, I'd like one too when you get the time, Bella has a honey coloured head, a white chest and a little white stripe on her head.


----------



## Quill

Cools! One thing - let me know if you want a smooth coated icon, I can probably change the lineart. And any reference pics would be awesome too! Oh oh oh and I can do different coloured backgrounds so if you have a preference, tell me!

Edie's a long coat but she's still got her puppy fluff, hence the half-fluffiness


----------



## ~LS~

That is so cute! I want, I want!  :blob5: :foxes_207:

...if you have time, once you are done with all the requests.


----------



## Lisa T

Smooth coat please


----------



## Quill

Okay okay, first ones coming soon!


----------



## pupluv168

I would loveeee one of Toby. He is a short coat Black and Tan. You can see his picture in my siggy. Do you want another reference pic?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rach_Honey

Here's a ref pic of Honey! Thanks so much  











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Quill

Hope these are okay! The little ones are 80 x 80 - icon size for this site.


----------



## Rach_Honey

I love it thanks sweetpea! Xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CHITheresa

Awe so cute, Amberleah lou lou would love one.


----------



## ~LS~

Here are my girls for reference. :love2: You are very sweet for doing this for us all, thank you. 



Bella











Chanel











Oh oh and I looooove hot pink as background for Chanel, and brown or beige for Bella, if possible.  ...if I'm not asking too much, lol.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

Please may I have a red Rolo and a white buttons??? Love you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cmartini

Could I have one of Sophie too please? Here is a picture!
View attachment 14746

Thank you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Quill

Probably the last ones I'll do tonight (got to study!) - more tomorrow! 

For LS:

















For pupluv168:


















More tomorrow, promise!


----------



## Lisa T

Quill said:


> Hope these are okay! The little ones are 80 x 80 - icon size for this site.


Aww thank you so much, it's great. X


----------



## lulu'smom

Here is my pic of Lulu. She is smooth coat. I like a red background, but whatever color you think looks good. Thanks!


----------



## ~LS~

That is so awesome! Thank you! I love that you even got her markings right, it really is my little Bella! :love2: Sooo cute! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Quill

Rolo n Buttons: 


































And Chanel, for ~LS~


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

Thank you so much! Love you! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~

Yay I'm so happy! Both are very cute.
You are sweet. Thank you.


----------



## intent2smile

Oh these are gorgeous! I love them all!

I would love to have one of Jaxx.


----------



## rachelm

These are lovely!!! I'd adore one of Charlotte if you have any spare time? thanks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168

Quill said:


> Probably the last ones I'll do tonight (got to study!) - more tomorrow!
> 
> For pupluv168:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More tomorrow, promise!


Thank you


----------



## Huly

BG & Sonny (smooth coat) would like one too please when you get time pic in my siggy


----------



## Quill

For cmartini:


















rachelm - Can you give me a reference picture? I found the (adorable!) ones of Charlotte in the snow, but I can't make out her face clearly enough to get the markings right! Sorry!

Lulu's mom and intent2smile - it's coming but I've got to redraw part of the lines since Lulu and Jaxx have different ears. Thanks for everyone's patience!


----------



## lulu'smom

Quill said:


> Lulu's mom and intent2smile - it's coming but I've got to redraw part of the lines since Lulu and Jaxx have different ears. Thanks for everyone's patience!


I figured Lulu's lop-ears might might be an issue. I just appreciate it so much! Take your time!


----------



## Chi Nation

Me too! Me too! Please please please... of Hotchi?


----------



## Chi Nation

*Or Hotchi and Veda Simone together, if thats not too much to ask 










This is really cool! *


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas

Would you make one for Ruffio and Reina???

Here is Ruffio my black male








Here is my Female Reina


----------



## cmartini

Thank you, thank you, thank you so much! Sophie and I love it! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueJax

Those avatars are adorable! If you have the time, do you think you can make one of my Percy? He is chocolate/brown with a white patch on his chest. I feel bad asking, but they are just too cute to pass up.


----------



## BorderKelpie

Oh my!! How adorable!!!!

I need to find a (still) picture of my Bacchus. He would LOVE to be immortalized like that.  So cute!


----------



## TLI

That's cool!!!


----------



## kellyb

Oh my gosh these are tooooo adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Moonfall

Oh my goodness I would love one if you get a second..

Douglas looks like this-


----------



## KayC

Quill those are so adorable, such talent. That is so kind of you to make those.


----------



## Buildthemskywards

Wow...these are amazing! You're so talented! I'm jealous!


----------



## Quill

Guuuyyyysssss I have had the worst luck, my computer turned into a brick! I managed to get a new one (finally) but it doesn't work with my graphics tablet! So I guess I'll have to say that I can't make any more of these for the foreseeable future.

Sorry to everyone I left hanging, I feel pretty terrible about it  

But at least I'm back on the forums now, so that's a consolation....right


----------



## lulu'smom

I have been soooo worried about you! So good to see you again!!! Don't you give those icons another thought!! They are gorgeous only because you do such good work, but your schooling and other circumstance prevail over icons. Catch us up on how you and Edie are doing these days!


----------



## BorderKelpie

At least you're back here where you belong - that's the important part.


----------

